# here's one for ya.



## jayaterma (Feb 7, 2013)

got a double sink on the main floor above a washer dryer in the basement both tied into the same drain. wrong i know.

client complains of gurgling in the sink when the washer drains and a foul odor.

Air admittance valves on both sink and washer. so i drain the washer and listen.

trouble is, the gurgling is positive pressure coming from the wash water draining to the septic the only place for the air to be displaced is up through the sink. AAVs only allow negative pressure to be drawn down the line so they are useless in this application.

im looking for a way to vent the sewer gas outside but code is fourfeet above the flood line of the sink and there is a window above the sink. Damned ol houses.


Anyone see a way out of this mess?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You are on your way out if you don't post a full proper intro ..


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

> Anyone see a way out of this mess?


Try reading the directions given to you when you registered on this forum.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, as with all rules and suggested actions follow them. In your situation follow the code, and follow the recommendation to post an introduction. 

We like plumbing professionals, but will not share trade information with DIY or non-plumbing professional. 

Not that it matters if you know your code for your area then follow it.


----------



## jayaterma (Feb 7, 2013)

okay i think i know what to do. It involves a true atmospheric vent and some rule bending but hey, never was much of an order follower. Thanks for all your help guys, its been swell.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

jayaterma said:


> okay i think i know what to do. It involves a true atmospheric vent and some rule bending but hey, never was much of an order follower. Thanks for all your help guys, its been swell.


You have issues.:whistling2:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

You could run a vent from the basement out the house all the way to the roof level. Its been done on plenty of old houses around here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

jayaterma said:


> okay i think i know what to do. It involves a true atmospheric vent and some rule bending but hey, never was much of an order follower. Thanks for all your help guys, its been swell.


 







Please post a proper intro, until then thread will be closed.

Edit: I see you did post an intro. Thread opened.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

jayaterma said:


> got a double sink on the main floor above a washer dryer in the basement both tied into the same drain. wrong i know.
> 
> client complains of gurgling in the sink when the washer drains and a foul odor.
> 
> ...


Can u please explain to me what this four feet above flood line of sink is regarding the code. I enjoy campfire stories


----------



## Ghostmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

Polish plumbing code he is using.....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Please post a proper intro, until then thread will be closed.
> 
> Edit: I see you did post an intro. Thread opened.


Power hungry mod. !!! Lol
Open close open close. I want that power


----------

